# SWF Fancy Pigeon Seeks Home & New Mate - Southern California



## chinocow (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi there! My name is JB and I am a SWF city chicken searching for a nice fancy guy pigeon to share a nest and his great home. I am white with grey wings and a short beak. I am happy and healthy and very good looking, if I do say so myself. Some have said I am a Aachen Lacquer Shield Owl, but who knows. 

I love unshelled sunflower seeds, honey-nut cheerios, and I have a serious addiction to fresh popcorn. OMG I love the popcorn! And I admit it, I do have expensive tastes.

I can hardly wait until January when American Idol comes back. I LOVE that show. I like to sing along sometimes with the contestants, and I like to woot-woot when I like a singer. 

In my spare time I like to fly around the house, peck around the kitchen looking for some tasty treats, and redecorate my nest. 

I got lost and found myself in a backyard of a family home a few years ago. I didn't know any better so I walked up to the family dog, but fortunately the mom scooped me up before anything happened. The family took me in and they have given me a nice life as an indoor pigeon.

I have a 2008 NPA band on my leg. The family called the supplier and tracked down the purchaser of the band. But after a few phone calls, none of the possible former owners wanted me back. They only wanted me if I had feathers on my feet... how insulting! I was broken hearted and settled into my new home and new life.

After a year or so, I decided I needed more in my life. I decided to sight-mate with the man of the house. Sure, he's human, but there weren't many choices. Was I supposed to hook up with the dog? I don't think so! 

So after a brief 1-sided courtship, I laid my first egg. It was very scary. But now I have been laying eggs for over a year and I really love having them. I take care of them and protect them for 3 weeks, but no matter how well I take care of them, I still have no babies. I don't know what I am doing wrong!

Sometimes my family puts the tablet computer next to my condo and plays YouTUBE videos of flocks of pigeons, and pigeon couples. I get so wrapped up just watching them interacting, chatting, and playing. Sometimes I look at those videos and wonder... what am I missing? I don't think I am lonely because I get a lot of attention, but maybe my life could be more fulfilled if I had some pigeon friends... and maybe a pigeon boyfriend.

My family really can't take on any additional birds, so I think I have to move out to see what the world has for me. So please let me know if you have a situation I might be interested in.

I live in Corona.

Thanks for your time.

~ JB (aka Just Bird)


----------



## myfeatheredkid (Nov 1, 2011)

Dear JB,
I am a handsome rock pigeon named Bird who sent you a message yesterday. I am lovestruck and cannot stop thinking of the birdy love and companionship that we could share. I do not know if my first message made it to you, because, well, I am a pigeon and I am not too internet savvy. lol I am spoiled rotten, live indoors in a huge condo my daddy built me. It is plenty big for the two of us-my dad fits inside it! I walk around the house (with supervision) and I fly outside on our roof. My wings would never be clipped! I have the freedom to fly away from my home anytime I like, but I just do not want to go. I love my home and my dear family. Since my mommy has no human kids, she has plenty of time to spend with me. Please let us know if you might be interested. The photos of me on this site are from when I was a baby and my mom had just rescued me from a terrible extermination attempt. At that time, mom thought I was a GIRL! How embarrassing! Well, I am quite the handsome young man now...I think I just turned 1year old in July. My mommy would be happy to send you some more recent photos of me. I am healthy and happy, but there is a hole in my heart that could be filled by you (JB).
Thanks for reading-Bird & his mommy, Michelle  [email protected]


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Such a beautiful lovestory!

JB i wish BIRD will bring you the sweetest babies.
BIRD i wish that hole in your heart will be completed soon.

JB, BIRD come by and write to us more often.
This is far better than any soap opera movie.. Looking forward to hear about your first date.


----------



## chinocow (Aug 17, 2012)

*Long Time no Coo*

Hi, Bird. It's JB. My mom sent a couple of emails to your mom, but maybe the internet thing is not working right.

Anyway, my parents say they might be moving soon so I was thinking it's a good idea to start looking for a place for myself.

We never got a chance to meet up and see if we like each other. Are you still interested in me?

xoxo
JB


----------



## myfeatheredkid (Nov 1, 2011)

*wishing and waiting...*

HI JB!

We are so happy to hear from you...we did NOT get any of your emails. 
Our family is interested in seeing if we could meet up and get acquainted.
Since this website is sometimes hard for us to navigate...would you let your mama know to contact my mama through her personal email?
[email protected]

Then we could plan something and work out the travel and see if we can't make a love connection...My mama said that even if you and I do not hit it off she would still take very wonderful care of you. She is pretty much in love with you already. Especially knowing you are a big American Idol fan and that you are spoiled, like me. My mama has a big heart and would not want you to move to a new place without knowing that it would be a forever home, regardless of our love connection. You would always be loved and cared for!
Well we look forward to hearing from you on the email and hope you and your family are doing great!

Your feathered possible boyfriend-
Bird (& mama helped me write this.)


----------



## chinocow (Aug 17, 2012)

Cool, Bird.

My mom just sent your mom an email, so we will see what happens.


----------



## SmplySooz (Oct 21, 2012)

What is the situation with this bird? Are you still looking for a home? I'm SmplySooz in Burbank [email protected]... how do I get in touch with you?


----------



## SmplySooz (Oct 21, 2012)

*Waiting for your Reply*

If you want a home for this bird, pls reply to my post.


----------



## chinocow (Aug 17, 2012)

*We're Going on a Date*

Hi Sooz... sorry I just got your message. Our families did connect on Sunday so we have a plan to try the birds together on December 2nd. If that does not pan out, I will let you know.

Thank you for reaching out.


----------



## SmplySooz (Oct 21, 2012)

*Home for JB*

OK, thanks for the reply. Keep me posted. I only hv 2 pigeons and I think they're both female. I'm very interested in yours as she's tame. Might give the other two a 'heads-up'. I'm working with them though and they have shown a lot of progress considering how they were treated before I got them.


----------

